# Help for a Brit with Pulled Pork



## markuk (May 9, 2013)

Hi there

I have a smoker like the one pictured  and am planning to do my first pulled pork in it next week - Ive done PP in the home oven over the winter but want to try the real thing ! In the oven I cooked it for around 5 hours in foil and it was pretty good with my home made BBWQ sauce and some coleslaw in buns :)

I don't have the confidence to keep the temp regular for the several hours needed so I understand in this case it's best to smoke first and then finish it off in the oven

I'm getting a 5lb on the bone shoulder and have my own rub which I'll do 24 hours before

Can someone help me out on the timings temp etc please and general procedure amounts of charcoal - do I keep chimney open /closed etc.

Will be getting some hickory chips as well

All advise would be appreciated

Thanks

Mark Ipswich UK













smoker.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 9, 2013


----------



## hambone1950 (May 9, 2013)

hi mark  good to meet you. the picture there gives no real idea of the size of that smoker , but i cant imagine that you wouldnt get 3 or 4 hours of at least 250 degree smoking out of a full  load of charcoal.  ( no foil yet. you want the smoke to get into it ). then if you feel like you want to finish it in the oven. just set it at anywhere from 250 to 350 (depending on how fast you want it done) and cook it to an internal temp of 190-195 and you should be good to go. i would budget 8 hrs for the cook. it might be done sooner , being a smallish shoulder , but you can wrap it up and let it rest in a cooler if you have to. now im painting with broad strokes here , but you can adjust as need be and if you read a bunch of threads here on pork butt , boston butt , pork shoulder and pulled pork....you will find an abundance of good advice.

What the heck is that smoker anyway ?  i have no clue what to tell you about how to operate that...maybe someone else has one like it.

good luck , anyway and post some pictures!


----------



## seenred (May 9, 2013)

If you smoke at 225* - 250* F, an estimated time would be 1 1/2 to 2 hours per pound of meat.  It's just a rough guess, as every pork butt/shoulder tends to have a mind of its own.  Cook the pork until it reaches an internal temperature of about 200* F, then let it rest for about an hour before pulling.  Some people will wrap the pork in foil when it reaches around 160*, then continue cooking until it reaches final temp.

I don't know anything about you're specific smoker, but it is generally a good practice to leave the exhaust vent open to promote proper air flow.  If your rig has a bottom vent/ damper, you can adjust that to try to gain a measure of control over cooker temperature.

Hope any of this helps.  Good luck!  Be sure to let us know how it goes.

Red


----------



## markuk (May 10, 2013)

Hi there

thanks very much for the info - the smoker is only available in the UK and is marketed as a combi BBQ Pizza Oven and Smoker.

Done Pizza's with some success but after visiting the southern States last Sep wanted to try "proper" BBQ !  BBQ in the UK generally is restricted to Burgers and Chicken and if we are feeling very daring Ribs but smoking is not popular at all.

Have got one recipie which says cook in the oven first in foil then finish off in smoker but I understand this is not as effective as the smoke is needed early on - is this correct ???

The box is around 24 inches from top to the the ash tray and around 20 inches accross by 18 deep - there is a grate behind the door (which has vents) where you put the charcoal then another grate above that where you cook - I guess I put the pork on a tray on that - anything else I need to do ?

Hope that might help with the timings I need and what I have to do

Thank you so much for your patience with me !

Mark


----------



## daveomak (May 10, 2013)

Mark, morning..  As you can tell, there are several methods folks use for making pulled pork....  Bride and I have our own methods.... we both season heavily... Hers goes in the oven at 225 (105 C) for 12-16 hours....  I smoke the butt at 210-225 until it falls apart...  first hour or so, is no smoke to dry the surface of the butt at 140 ish... then smoke for 6 hours with raised temp to 210 ish...    Do not inject butt using a low and slow method..... injecting pushes surface bacteria into the meat... As a rule, all whole muscles are considered sterile inside...until compromised, and considered safe to cook low and slow....  That includes do not insert thermometer until the outer 1/2" or so has reached 140 ish...  usually after a couple hours at 210.... and sterilize the therm before sticking it in the meat.....  save the drippings for making a finishing sauce...  Bride chills the drippings, skims the fat, refrigerates, the jellied liquid is cut into hunks and frozen in zip bags for later use...  That stuff is awesome... great for sauces, soups, gravies.... etc..... 

Dave


----------



## frosty (May 10, 2013)

Hi Mark,

Obvioulsy, Dave is the pro!  All the other good advice is spot on. 

Monitoring temps is always a tricky situation based on humidty, temperature, wind, and many other factors.  But, low temperature for a longer time is best. Maintaining the specific temperature of YOUR smoker takes time to learn, so get started now, and in a while you will be the best in town.

I disagree with friends about whether it is acceptable to finish pulled pork in the oven, but theirs is jsut as good as mine most of the time.

Even my wife brags about my pulled pork, and she doesn't even like pork.  Thanks to you and the others for giivng me an idea of what to do for dinner this weekend.

Best of luck on your pulled pork.


----------



## turnandburn (May 10, 2013)

looks like dave and red got you squared away. interesting looking smoker also.


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2013)

Don't let dave scae you away from injecting .I have been doing it for over 20 year no one has ever got sick. You might want to look a chef jjs finshing sause.


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2013)

That looks like a ecoque smoker. Don't let dave scare you away from injecting. If that's what you want to do. Me and many others here do it. I have been doing it 20+ years and I have had no problem ever. Just get the internal temp up to 140f in 4 hr.


----------



## michael ark (May 10, 2013)

That looks like a ecoque smoker. Don't let dave scare you away from injecting. If that's what you want to do. Me and many others here do it. I have been doing it 20+ years and I have had no problem ever. Just get the internal temp up to 140f in 4 hr.


----------



## markuk (May 10, 2013)

Thanks again for all the replies - just wondering for a first timer is it okay to cook first in foil for 4 or 5 hours then finish off in the smoker with bbq coal and hickory chips and see how that goes I can then see how I get on getting temp right as it won't be so criticle with the temp as it's already cooked ??  Thank you again


----------



## seenred (May 10, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> Thanks again for all the replies - just wondering for a first timer is it okay to cook first in foil for 4 or 5 hours then finish off in the smoker with bbq coal and hickory chips and see how that goes I can then see how I get on getting temp right as it won't be so criticle with the temp as it's already cooked ?? Thank you again


Actually, I would suggest doing it the other way around.  Smoke first for a few hours, then foil wrap and finish in the oven. 

Red


----------



## markuk (May 10, 2013)

Okay thanks will try that - sorry if I'm being dim about all this but it's a bit like you asking how to make the best cup of tea - everyone has a different idea :)


----------



## hambone1950 (May 10, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> Okay thanks will try that - sorry if I'm being dim about all this but it's a bit like you asking how to make the best cup of tea - everyone has a different idea :)



Not dim at all. Don't worry about it. One of the great things about this forum is how helpful and downright civil everyone is here. We all love cooking over a fire and we all love to share our experience. I like to say " the only dumb questions are the ones I ask my kids". 
Good luck , man.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## makshak (May 10, 2013)

Mark, I would suggest 2 things. First, purchase a quality digital thermometer that can monitor meat temp as well as cooking temp. Second, do a trial cook on your smoker. Instead of meat, use a pan of water on the top grate and run a  medium quantity of coals. Leave the top (exhaust) vent at least half open and the bottom vent closed down to maybe half. After an hour, note the temp and the position of the bottom vent. Shut the bottom vent another half. Monitor the temp drop until it stabilizes for another hour. Keep doing this until you can maintain a cooking temp of around 200/220*F for hours.

There are literally thousands of recipes/methods for smoking the brisket, but first and to me most important is to learn to control the temp of your cooker for sometimes 20 hours.

Good luck.


----------



## bbqbrett (May 10, 2013)

Hey Mark,

You got some good advice and like it has been said there are different methods of doing the smoking.  Just remember once you have a chance to use your smoker your confidence will go up.  So if you aren't too worried you can try it for the whole cook in the smoker.  If not finishing in the oven isn't a bad way to go. 

Most important though, have fun and enjoy the food!


----------



## markuk (May 10, 2013)

Makshak said:


> Mark, I would suggest 2 things. First, purchase a quality digital thermometer that can monitor meat temp as well as cooking temp. Second, do a trial cook on your smoker. Instead of meat, use a pan of water on the top grate and run a  medium quantity of coals. Leave the top (exhaust) vent at least half open and the bottom vent closed down to maybe half. After an hour, note the temp and the position of the bottom vent. Shut the bottom vent another half. Monitor the temp drop until it stabilizes for another hour. Keep doing this until you can maintain a cooking temp of around 200/220*F for hours.
> 
> There are literally thousands of recipes/methods for smoking the brisket, but first and to me most important is to learn to control the temp of your cooker for sometimes 20 hours.
> 
> Good luck.


Great idea thanks - will try that - just got given around 20kg of free charcoal tonight so no probs there !


----------



## markuk (May 10, 2013)

Well thanks everyone for that

So here's the plan - want to eat around 6 so fire up smoker around 8 in the morning get temp to around 225 F - put the rubbed pork (24 hours before ) on a foil tray above the heat (with a little water ?) uncovered and put some pre soaked hickory chips on the coals - and smoke for a couple of hours - then transfer to oven under foil at similar temp for 4 to  5 hours.

Then rest and maybe as I will have smoker  hot again for some baked potatoes stick it back in again for a little while or not ?

Pull and serve on buns with coleslaw and by homemade BBQ Sauce

How's that :)

(see pic of smoker cooking Pizza)













oven.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## so ms smoker (May 10, 2013)

Hi Mark. No need to put the pork back on the smoker after foiling and putting in the oven. Also, I usually crank oven temps to about 300 to get through the stall quicker. Take to 200-205 IT then wrap in towels in cooler to hold until needed. 4-5 hours. Nice pizza stone. Been thinking about one myself!

   Mike


----------



## turnandburn (May 10, 2013)

Everyone's got u covered. U gotta love this forum.


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> Everyone's got u covered. U gotta love this forum.


Yes - very polite and great advise

BTW here's my Ribs - I know our ones are a little tiddly but i was proud of them !

Cooked for 3 hours slow in oven then basted with home made BBQ sauce - no complaints yet - plus a little fried chicken

Not bad for a Brit 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















marks' ribs.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

TurnandBurn said:


> Everyone's got u covered. U gotta love this forum.


Indeed - thanks for all the help

Here's my Ribs - slow cooked for 3 hours in foild in the oven with dry rub - then basted with home made BBQ sauce - no complaints yet - not bad for a brit eh 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















marks' ribs.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 11, 2013


----------



## bhawkins (May 11, 2013)

Well, looks good enough to eat
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  The one suggestion I would make about trying to do pulled pork though , would be to see if you have enough space on your fire grate to partition it off with something so that you can put your fire on one side, and your butts on the other. I don't want to give an 'information overload' here, however there are many things that can be done to help enhance your Quing experience. I do totally agree with using a digital thermo to keep an eye on the meat during the cook though. If you use the search bar at the top of the screen you will find all kinds of information. It has also been my notice that if you still have trouble finding something after all that, then ask. Someone will usually remember where to find it and help you.

By the way, those look like a can of beans just opened and poured into a bowl. After you get your meat right, look up some bean recipes here. They will really have folks asking you cook again!!!


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

> By the way, those look like a can of beans just opened and poured into a bowl. After you get your meat right, look up some bean re


there were - added a little bbq sauce but will look it up !

Sorry posted pic twice - can you delete posts ?


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

BHawkins said:


> Well, looks good enough to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you don't put the meat on the shelf above the coals where my Pizza is on a previous photo ? do you put it on the grate next to the coals then ?


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 11, 2013)

I would definitely cook the meat away from the coals or "indirect".   I feel that this will allow you to better control the low/slow cook of the meat easier. When rendered fat hits the fire it will burn and add heat to your cook.    You may also consider putting a pan under the meat to catch the drippings.  It willl also serve to keep the bottom of your cooker and area below clean.


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

So that's above the coals then on the shelf on a little tray is best ???

See pic of where you put coals - was using wood for pizza's - the other shot shows the location of the cooking area which is just above that where I guess you put the meat ?

Also a lot of recipies suggest mustard on the outside - we authentic get Fench's Classic Yelloe over here - that okay ???













pizza wood.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 11, 2013


















oven.jpg



__ markuk
__ May 10, 2013


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 11, 2013)

I would build the fire on the right of the firebox and and put the meat on the left. Many put the meat in a pan, I don't because I like the bark that forms on the meat when you cook it.  (Maximum bark).  

I just mentioned the pan because you will render fax and meat juice.  It will fall through your fire area and collect below.   Was not sure what your ash catching area looked like.  That is where the juices are going to collect unless you catch them.  You can always skim the fat off the collected juice and pour the remainder over your meat. 

I think the best thing to do now is just give it a go.  Worse that can happen is that it does not turn out quite right.  The. You have an excuse to try again.  [emoji]128520[/emoji]


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 11, 2013)

Mark.  One other thing.   I would do the first few cooks with charcoal.  Much easier to deal with while you learn the meat cooking process.  Just remember the you can also cook the meat using a wood fire.  I have an offset and a weber kettle grill and have used both to cook using only wood.


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

TBJOEBBQ ss said:


> Mark. One other thing. I would do the first few cooks with charcoal. Much easier to deal with while you learn the meat cooking process. Just remember the you can also cook the meat using a wood fire. I have an offset and a weber kettle grill and have used both to cook using only wood.


Will do - the wood was for pizzas - got loads of free charcoal last night so no probs there - thanks again


----------



## smoke slinger (May 11, 2013)

I leave mine in the smoker til about 195* and then I pull it out and double wrap in foil and in the cooler wrapped in a towel until I'm ready to pull it apart. Falls right apart every time. I also inject my pork and it gives it a little extra flavor. No complaints so far....lol..... and yes this is a great forum to get help, recipes and great ideas. I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I do.


----------



## markuk (May 11, 2013)

BTW - this is my "rub" ingredients from 2 Biker Cooks from the UK Called the "Hairy Bikers" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





50g soft dark brown sugar
4 tbsp smoked hot paprika
3 tbsp flaked sea salt
1 tbsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp ground cumin
1 tbsp ground black pepper
1 tbsp dry mustard powder
2 tsp dried thyme


----------



## bhawkins (May 12, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> So that's above the coals then on the shelf on a little tray is best ???
> 
> See pic of where you put coals - was using wood for pizza's - the other shot shows the location of the cooking area which is just above that where I guess you put the meat ? What TBJOEBBQ is saying is build your fire on your fire grate, but off to one side. Then you place your meat on the same grate that the pizza stone is sitting on but on the other side of the chamber so that it is not directly over the fire. You can then place a pan of some kind under the meat so that when the juices and fat cooks out, it won't fall into your ash pan and be hard to clean. You can then also use those juices to add back to the meat, or if you cook beef roast make an au jus sauce.
> 
> ...


----------



## markuk (May 12, 2013)

BHawkins said:


>


So that's above the coals then on the shelf on a little tray is best ???

See pic of where you put coals - was using wood for pizza's - the other shot shows the location of the cooking area which is just above that where I guess you put the meat ? What TBJOEBBQ is saying is build your fire on your fire grate, but off to one side. Then you place your meat on the same grate that the pizza stone is sitting on but on the other side of the chamber so that it is not directly over the fire. You can then place a pan of some kind under the meat so that when the juices and fat cooks out, it won't fall into your ash pan and be hard to clean. You can then also use those juices to add back to the meat, or if you cook beef roast make an au jus sauce.

Also a lot of recipies suggest mustard on the outside - we authentic get Fench's Classic Yelloe over here - that okay ?? That is fine. The mustard is only to help hold the rub in place. You shouldn't taste the mustard after it is cooked. Some claim it helps enhance the bark, never tried it myself.

Ahh gotcha now - will get the smoker out tomorrow and set it up how I think it should be and post a photo !

Thanks again to everyone - it's so helpful for a dumb Brit who was blown away by Southern BarBeeeQ !  We visited Atlanta , Nashville ( had pulled pork here http://jacksbarbque.com/) , Memphis ( had Ribs in BB Kings - mine are better !) then over to Huntsville and home from Atlanta

Bye for now


----------



## markuk (May 12, 2013)

BHawkins said:


> See pic of where you put coals - was using wood for pizza's - the other shot shows the location of the cooking area which is just above that where I guess you put the meat ? What TBJOEBBQ is saying is build your fire on your fire grate, but off to one side. Then you place your meat on the same grate that the pizza stone is sitting on but on the other side of the chamber so that it is not directly over the fire. You can then place a pan of some kind under the meat so that when the juices and fat cooks out, it won't fall into your ash pan and be hard to clean. You can then also use those juices to add back to the meat, or if you cook beef roast make an au jus sauce.
> 
> Also a lot of recipies suggest mustard on the outside - we authentic get Fench's Classic Yelloe over here - that okay ?? That is fine. The mustard is only to help hold the rub in place. You shouldn't taste the mustard after it is cooked. Some claim it helps enhance the bark, never tried it myself.


That's great thanks - really helpful for a dumb Brit who was blown away by Southern Barbeeq 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We visited Atlanta, Nashville ( had pulled Pork here http://jacksbarbque.com/) then to Memphis ( had Ribs at BBKIngs - mine are better !) then Huntsville and home from Atlanta

Will set up Smoker at post pic showing where i think everything should go

Thanks again

Mark


----------



## bhawkins (May 12, 2013)

Just glad to be able to help. I am rather new to a lot of this myself. I have done a few things over the years with pretty good success, however after Joining this forum I have really taken it to the next level. If you can get some expanded metal or grating of some kind to partition the fire area then you can use the Minion method of placing in a layer of unlit coals and wood chunks mixed up and place lit coals on top of that for longer smokes, after you get comfortable enough to try.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 12, 2013)

BHawkins thanks for clearing up what I was trying to say!!

Best of luck on your cook Mark!!


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2013)

See pic of set up - So here's the plan - want to eat around 6 so fire up smoker around 8 in the morning get temp to around 200/225 F - put the rubbed pork (24 hours before ) straight on the rack uncovered where the beer is ( gives scale of smoker !! ) above the heat which is where the coals are on the left and a drip dray under where the beer is - shut doors and smoke for 2 hours or so maintining around 210 F - then take it out put on tray and wrap in foil put in oven for 4/5 hours at similer temp - check internal Temp ( just confirm reading please )  Then rest a while .













P1090589.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 13, 2013






Pull and serve in buns coleslaw and my home made bbq sauce

Does that sound okay :)


----------



## stovebolt (May 13, 2013)

Mark, your plan sounds okay as far as function goes, but I would smoke much longer than 2 hours myself unless you have problems controlling heat or smoke or such. I like a really smokey flavor, you may not, but 2 hours won't give it enough for me.

  Once you foil the meat it won't matter whether it's in a smoker or an oven because the smoke can't get to it. Add a few ounces of liquid inside the foil so that the meat braises to make it pull-apart tender. Just about anything will do from apple juice to water or beer.

I cook mine to 195F. Every time I cook beyond that the meat seems mushy to me. Once again just my preference. You will find what you like by trial and error, but the mistakes are usually pretty tasty, if not perfect.

  Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2013)

stovebolt said:


> Mark, your plan sounds okay as far as function goes, but I would smoke much longer than 2 hours myself unless you have problems controlling heat or smoke or such. I like a really smokey flavor, you may not, but 2 hours won't give it enough for me.
> 
> Once you foil the meat it won't matter whether it's in a smoker or an oven because the smoke can't get to it. Add a few ounces of liquid inside the foil so that the meat braises to make it pull-apart tender. Just about anything will do from apple juice to water or beer.
> 
> ...


Okay thanks - will see how the temp goes if I can keep it steady will smoke longer !


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2013)

Sorry about this - one other thing - I'm having a problem sourcing Hickory Chips - I can get these http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/outdo.../Jack-Daniels-Wood-Smoking-Chips-1kg-12718684 which are from our equiv. of Home Depot and come out at around $ 9-00 in your money which seems a bit steep

I do have access to English Oak branches as i live near a line of them and there's quite a bit on the ground - can I chip that up ? (See pic)













P1090590.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 13, 2013






Many thanks


----------



## markuk (May 13, 2013)

Just done a test of the smoker - managed to get it around 210 F after about an hour after lighting ( had a bit of a falsh start) and got it to stay between there and 230 for over and hour just by regulating the top grate and chimney as per video


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 13, 2013)

Oak is used for alot of BBQ in the south (and else where) as it is a plentiful and easy to obtain hardwood.  I tend to be on the cheap side, and since I have plenty of oak around the house, I use a good bit of in for my cooking.  Interstingly enough, the Jack Daniels chips you mention are nothing more then the old OAK barrels they use to make the Whiskey.  As for the English Oak you have, If you have used it before to cook over, I don't see why it would not work. I would make sure it is seasoned (fully dried out) as green wood tends to give off more creosote which leads to a bitter cook. 

I generally like to do my pulled pork a little hoter like Red - at around 225-250F.  You should be fine in your 210-230F range. Don't worry too much if you get temperature spikes as long as they are relatively short lived.

I am sure that once you get a good cook in, a lot of what you read here will make much more sense!


----------



## markuk (May 14, 2013)

" I would make sure it is seasoned (fully dried out) as green wood tends to give off more creosote which leads to a bitter cook. "


The piece in the photo was on the ground and the bark falls off with your fingers so guess that's okay 

Looks like I'm ready to go - shame rain is for Saturday - will have to get the parasol out to go over smoker !

Thanks everyone !


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2013)

Hello.  New here myself.  I understand your main problem well, It's the great British weather.  Am in Newark on Trent.  Originally from Texas.  I'd go with the smoke first then foil idea.  Then when the rain starts you can grab it and run to the oven.  If it doesn't rain (flying pig) push your coals to one side and put pork on the other to help with heat control.  Watch that IT.  My British friends are amazed when I pull a 7-8 kg. brisket from my offset smoker.  LOL.  Good luck.


----------



## markuk (May 14, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  New here myself.  I understand your main problem well, It's the great British weather.  Am in Newark on Trent.  Originally from Texas.  I'd go with the smoke first then foil idea.  Then when the rain starts you can grab it and run to the oven.  If it doesn't rain (flying pig) push your coals to one side and put pork on the other to help with heat control.  Watch that IT.  My British friends are amazed when I pull a 7-8 kg. brisket from my offset smoker.  LOL.  Good luck.


Love your picture with that smoker in a English Back Garden !

My oven is this http://www.gardenxl.com/la-hacienda-steel-pizza-bbq-oven?gclid=CKP-sMyplbcCFeXItAodTxQAjQ

Looking on US Web sites the cost of stuff here such as coals, etc is quite pricey - £ 5-00 ($ 9) for a tiddly little bag of charcoal briquettes is a rip off - I'm lucky I got given a 25KG plus  of free coal from where I work as loads of bags had split and the manager said I could take them - result !

Thanks for replying - I'm doing Ribs this week ( see my profile pic) but doing that in the oven but will finish off on BBQ if weather is okay (Thursday looks dry but only  11/12 deg brrrr ) and Pork Saturday which is when it's rainy but it will go under parasol okay so will smoke for 3 hours then oven it.

Best wishes

Mark (Suffolk)


----------



## kc5tpy (May 14, 2013)

Sorry about that. One of  the members already mentioned the coals idea.  Those chips from B&Q will work but they are oak.  Here is a website.  http://www.barbecuesupply.co.uk/onlinewood1.html#HickChips    Haven't checked for cheaper prices but they have all sorts.  Theere are several more on the web.  Am originally from Texas so as they say it ain't my first rodeo.  I do have  a recipe for beans if you would like it.  It isn't baked beans but my British friends like them.  I have had to source a lot of things here in U.K. that I would easily pick up back home.  Let me know if I can help.


----------



## markuk (May 15, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Sorry about that. One of  the members already mentioned the coals idea.  Those chips from B&Q will work but they are oak.  Here is a website.  http://www.barbecuesupply.co.uk/onlinewood1.html#HickChips    Haven't checked for cheaper prices but they have all sorts.  Theere are several more on the web.  Am originally from Texas so as they say it ain't my first rodeo.  I do have  a recipe for beans if you would like it.  It isn't baked beans but my British friends like them.  I have had to source a lot of things here in U.K. that I would easily pick up back home.  Let me know if I can help.


that's really good of you - shame I don't do my old job of driving all over as I would be able to pick up things here and there - think I'm going to try the oak I've picked up - found a couple of well seasoned bits which are solid which are a size of a small swiss roll - looking at youtube clips it seems a several folks favour (or favor !) putting the wood in the smoker as chunks so if I cut those into 3 or 4 inch chunks soak for an hour ( maybe in Apple Juice ??) then put them on the hot coals - if that's correct how many chunks will I need for a 3 hour smoke do you think

Thanks again for all the help

Mark


----------



## markuk (May 16, 2013)

Okay thanks

reading some the posts re smoking it seems that the done thing is to put lumps of wood around 2 or 3 inches long on the coals after soaking them for around an hour - - for a 3 hour smoke how many will I need ??

Thanks again everyone - T -2 days now !


----------



## bbqbrett (May 16, 2013)

MarkUK said:


> Okay thanks
> 
> reading some the posts re smoking it seems that the done thing is to put lumps of wood around 2 or 3 inches long on the coals after soaking them for around an hour - - for a 3 hour smoke how many will I need ??
> 
> Thanks again everyone - T -2 days now !


 In my opinon chunks are the way to go.  I can usually get close to an hour per chunk out of the ones I use.  I usually use hickory or fruit wood though, never used oak.  I would imagine it should be good though.


----------



## tbjoebbq ss (May 16, 2013)

My vote is for chunks as well.  I used to soak my wood and now don't.  It hit me once while I was cooking that the wood has to dry out before it started to smolder.  Any smoke I was getting when put in wet was probably steam...


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2013)

I agree with the above.  2 or 3 chunks should do.  Your original quote says you are new and not quite confident in temp control.  Being as I think I have a unique understanding of weather conditions and the British experience with BBQ (generalization);  for your next smoke I have a suggestion.  Go and buy 1 package of cheap chicken legs and thighs, or turkey legs.  Fire up the smoker and do them from start to finish in the smoker.  Next try a whole chicken cut in half.  Most Brits I know would never try chicken before cooking in the oven first.  You don't really need to brine or add rub; salt and pepper sprinkle on the rack.  These will give you the chance to learn how your smoker works and how to control temp.  Just watch that IT when you take it off the smoker.  Worst case is the dog has chicken for tea.  Temp control is the key to larger cuts of meat.  When you get the temp control sorted, buy better chicken.  Just a suggestion.  Hope it helps.  Couple more sites for you.  Keep smokin!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Woods.htm

http://www.ignitewoodfuels.co.uk/index.asp


----------



## markuk (May 17, 2013)

Great info thanks !

Just wondered I have a tree in garden which I had loads of wood off a year ago so it's well seasoned - however it's a mix of acer and sycamore and ANOther :) - so just wondered if that would be okay as I basically have an everlasting supply

If I try it what's the worst that will happen ?


----------



## markuk (May 17, 2013)

Great info thanks !

Just wondered I have a tree in garden which I had loads of wood off a year ago so it's well seasoned - however it's a mix of acer and sycamore and ANOther :) - so just wondered if that would be okay as I basically have an everlasting supply

If I try it what's the worst that will happen ?


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2013)

I'm not a wood expert but please look at the wood site I posted for you.  Down the bottom says what wood not to use.  Sycamore is on that list.  Worst that can happen, your friends and family get ill.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!


----------



## markuk (May 17, 2013)

Just checked that list out - very useful - going to stick to the Oak I picked up - it's nice and White about the diameter of a swiss roll and I've got around 15 inches of it ( see pic with 50p piece for scale













P1090595.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 17, 2013






My wife tells me the tree isn't a Sycamore but we don't know what it is - here's a leaf if someone can ID it please













P1090593.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 17, 2013






Many thanks


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2013)

appear to be an Oak as near as I can tell...













oak leaf.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## markuk (May 17, 2013)

Don't think it's an oak 

Anyway just 'rubbed' a 2 KG boned Pork shoulder ready for tomorrow !

Wish me luck :)


----------



## kc5tpy (May 17, 2013)

I agree with Dave.  Looks like oak to me,  But if you're not sure I'd say don't use it.  Safe than sorry.  Weather looks good so far in the midlands.  Keep the brollie handy though.  Good luck.  Don't forget the QView picts.  Keep Smokin!


----------



## markuk (May 18, 2013)

Okay thanks - think i might just try cooking it with the charcoal with a little lump of the oak I picked up until I can source some "proper" wood - the rub has smoked paprika in it so it smells pretty smokey already

Just ging to take the dog for a walk then fire the smoker up - going to try the beans too (but using them from a can as the store I work at didnt have the dry ones !)

will post some pix

thank you again eveyone


----------



## markuk (May 18, 2013)

Have now started new thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141218/my-first-smoke


----------

